# Raleigh NC - Mutants and Masterminds



## scholz (Nov 8, 2006)

*Seeking Adult Female for weekly Mutants and Masterminds game.*
We had a person drop out of our Tuesday Night game for work related reasons. We'd like to fill the seat with an interested woman or a couple (you'd each get a seat). We will entertain inquiries from individual men, but our preference is for a woman to join our group.
No experience with Mutants and Masterminds necessary.
We play 7:30pm to 11:30pm Tuesdays in Central Raleigh.
Recent Game History can be found at http://www.academyadventures.blogspot.com/
Please contact me off list if interested.
scholz@malaan.com


----------



## The_Universe (Nov 16, 2006)

I can't join, but I had the opportunity to play Mutants and Masterminds with Scholz at the NC gameday last spring - it was a blast. I encourage all and sundry to check it out!


----------



## scholz (Nov 16, 2006)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I can't join, but I had the opportunity to play Mutants and Masterminds with Scholz at the NC gameday last spring - it was a blast. I encourage all and sundry to check it out!




I appreciate the plug Kennon! Say hi to Elizabeth for me, and tell her we could really use that Heat Vision of hers down here. lol
It looks like we might have filled the vacant chair, but there may yet be room for an intersting and interested party.


----------



## smeagol (Nov 21, 2006)

I am interisted in playing.   Male though.

May I ask why you prefer females?


----------

